# In IRL no  one gaf



## Lyxen (Jun 12, 2010)

Ya playing live sets, with a non set crowd or wtf. People don;t give a shit about music cause they all fucking download too much. 

I don't know maybe elctro goes good on CPU and speakers. Fucking no one cares though otherwise.

Try it yourself. Go outside or somewhere try to bring people out, tell me how you feel after.

move: to rants?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 12, 2010)

Your band just isn't good or popular. People play live sets and get crowds all the time where I'm from.


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

OP is hard to decipher.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> OP is hard to decipher.


 He mad cause not a lot of people come to his shows.


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> He mad cause not a lot of people come to his shows.


 
Well maybe he should play better music and/or advertise more


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> Well maybe he should play better music and/or advertise more


 He advertised on FAF though! What better advertising could there be!~?


----------



## Eske (Jun 12, 2010)

Uh, even my _father_ can draw a crowd with his tired '60's-wannabe hardrock.  

I agree with the general consensus here -- play better.

Also, learn grammar.


----------



## Lyxen (Jun 12, 2010)

gig one thrus drew 3


friday well i dunno last nights gig was so last minute and the band cancelled,
so i was by myself with the owner and two others. Free drinks and chicken were all right

Yea i guess my furend im writing with has more friends then i do. but we havent gigged

it's all good now 
im just a fur living in a lonely world yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

ps panda im sry i just hate cover bands.  i dont care how hard the tabs are it's still not your music


----------



## Aden (Jun 12, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> gig one thrus drew 3



I believe he's trying to say that three people came to one gig?



> Yea i guess my *furend* im writing with has more friends then i do.



Emancipate yourself from life.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

I don't know what the thread title means.


----------



## Lyxen (Jun 12, 2010)

Aden said:


> Emancipate yourself from life.


 
been there, done that. NOW i don;t really care about eniglish


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jun 14, 2010)

Lyxen said:


> People don;t give a shit about music cause they all fucking download too much.


 
That explains why there's so many sold out shows across the world...



> Try it yourself. Go outside or somewhere try to bring people out, tell me how you feel after.



Pretty good actually.






over 200 attendees





over 250 attendees





over 175 attendees





expecting about 200 attendees





expecting over 400 attendees

Now what were you saying again?


----------



## Aden (Jun 14, 2010)

OP is like those artists that learn to draw crappy Sonic porn in two months and then whine when they open commissions and don't get any


----------

